# Tivo needs a HDMI input to pass-through Roku/Apple TV/ChromeCast or FireStick



## doublelightsaber (Mar 26, 2019)

It’s March Madness, so it’s the one of the few times of year I use the TBS app (or TruTV/TNT /CBS) on my Apple TV.

But, I would love to be able view TBS on my Tivo, and not have to change my TV's HDMI input, and pick up the aweful apple tv remote -- but TBS is never going to release a Tivo version of their app. It’s not going to happen!

Cable networks just don't make apps for the Tivo. It’s either too small of a market to too much work to port their apps. For instance, ESPN supports:

"A subscriber can watch ESPN+ in the Watch tab of the latest version of the ESPN App, available on the web, iPhone, iPad, AppleTV (Generation 3 & 4), Android Handset, Roku, Chromecast, FireTV, XBOX One, Playstation 4, Oculus Go and Tizen devices."

There are many solutions Tivo needs to explore to bring more apps to the Tivo:

1. Pass the Apple TV HDMI output through an HDMI input on the Tivo, display it in a window in the Tivo. Make the Tivo remote work for the apple tv.

2. Tivo could strike a deal with Roku (or Amazon or Google) to run Roku apps on the Tivo. I am sure the Roku OS could run as a VM on the Tivo.

3. Allow Android TV OS apps to run unmodified on a Tivo by running android TV in a VM or dedicated hardware in the Tivo.

I would buy a new Tivo if I could get all my apps on one device, using the superior Tivo remote.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I get all those stations on my TiVo. Of course I pay for a pretty full cable package.


----------



## doublelightsaber (Mar 26, 2019)

That is a good point, but I have a OTA Tivo at one of my houses and cable tv with a built-in DVR at the other. So I want to watch the streaming channels in both places.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

doublelightsaber said:


> But, I would love to be able view TBS on my Tivo, and not have to change my TV's HDMI input, and pick up the aweful apple tv remote -- but TBS is never going to release a Tivo version of their app. It's not going to happen!


You're right - it's never going to happen.


----------



## doublelightsaber (Mar 26, 2019)

The Apple TV+ announcement this week is an indicator that the further unbundling of cable channels from actually having to subscribe to cable TV service is happening. As cord-cutting becomes a larger percentage of the TV market, what is Tivo's future? Is Tivo for OTA always have to run alongside another streaming device?

What if Tivo just offered a box like Tablo, an Apple TV App, and a better remote for the Apple TV? That would solve the problem. But, just like Amazon Fire TV Recast, HDHomeRun, and Tablo which all present compromises when it comes to user interface and performance. Once you stream the video single over IP, instead of having the DVR box directly connected to your TV there is frame rate and other picture problems.

Logitech harmony remote is an option, but it does not solve the HDMI input problem, esp. for TVs that make you cycle through inputs.

Caavo Universal Remote looks like a great concept but seems to be missing Tivo support. I still think this is the best way to go: *Tivo should add Caavo-like functionality and add HDMI inputs which would allow you to control an Apple TV, Roku, Chromcast and Fire TV via the Tivo remote.*

Tivo has the best interface and remote. I got my first Tivo in 2002 and I am quite loyal fan, but what is the future of Tivo in the age of un-bundled TV?


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

This pass thru is what was appealing with the first google TV boxes. I think there were 2, 1 logictech and 1 really nice sony that had a built in dvd player, all white, really a stunner of a box. but they never updated it and when google tv became android tv, they were done. I had a Logitech for a while.


----------

